# Any tips for administering ranitidine ?



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Dylan has been prescribed an antacid, ranitidine to see if it helps to prevent his early morning vomiting. This comes in the form of a " syrup " which tastes strongly of peppermint. Dylan is not impressed with the taste. 

My vet advised me to syringe it into his mouth and I've managed to do this once however the result was a cat doing a Lewis Hamilton impression, 2 circuits of the kitchen at top speed whilst spitting foam. I don't think that he's going to be keen to submit to the process again. 

buffie has already warned me that the ranitidine might have this effect and that I could ask for Famotidine as an alternative . I am , however, reluctant to ask for an alternative if it can possibly be avoided as I have already had differences of opinion with the vet and I don't want her thinking that I'm trying to tell her how to do her job. If I can't get Dylan to take the medicine I will obviously have to discuss alternatives with her.

If anyone has ever managed to successfully administer ranitidine to their cat can they tell me how they did it? 

To make matters worse Dylan is on a strict exclusion diet so is not allowed anything to eat other than Royal Canin Sensitivity Control . He will not take the ranitidine mixed into his food , I've tried.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

How is he with tablets?

It is available as Zantac tablets which are non-prescription for humans, you could ask your vet.


----------



## Tylah (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't think there will be a way for you to give a peppermint flavoured syrup and for him to be fine with it. Peppermint is too hard a taste to disguise.

Zantac 75 is the brand name for ranitidine in tablet form. I don't see any reason why a vet would insist on a peppermint flavoured syrup over a teeny tiny tablet.

The dose of Zantac is 1/8th of a tablet every 12 hours. 

I give my cat famotidine 1/4 of a 10mg tablet once at bedtime.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

maisiecat said:


> How is he with tablets?
> 
> It is available as Zantac tablets which are non-prescription for humans, you could ask your vet.


Thanks, she told me that it was unfortunately only available in the syrup form. Have you used the tablets recently? If so I could ask her to check.

Sorry, Maisiecat. Of course they are still available they're for humans dohh! My brain is not in gear. I've got rather stressed over this .


----------



## Esemais (Sep 8, 2013)

I've been giving the syrup to one of mine for over a year, however this month I'm giving him the tablet version. MUCH easier, they are tiny tablets. But 50 of them were £40!


----------



## Esemais (Sep 8, 2013)

Ranitidine is definitely available in tablet form, they are fairly new though I believe, so your vet might not be aware yet. Mention it to her.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Esemais said:


> I've been giving the syrup to one of mine for over a year, however this month I'm giving him the tablet version. MUCH easier, they are tiny tablets. But 50 of them were £40!


Esemais, Has your cat been foaming at the mouth each time.? If not , can I ask exactly how you give it. Do you hold his/her mouth closed for long? Do you give anything to wash it down?

Where did you get the tablets from?

Sorry about the number of questions but I don't think that I will succeed if every " dose " goes down as badly as the last one. :nonod:


----------



## Esemais (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, he foams. They get more used to it, but still foam just to a lesser extent, which means they never get a full dose. 

I asked about alternatives, and he said he was pretty sure it was now available in tablet form, he checked his supplier and it was. However at two tablets a day it's a very expensive way of giving it. I'm meant to give him two a day, but I'm just giving him one at night.

When I gave the syrup I sat him between my legs, tilted his head back (not too far) and syringed it behind a fang. Then kept his mouth closed for a while. And the spit up I tried to smear on his face so he cleaned it off. Sounds terrible doesn't it, but he's quite an easy going cat really when it comes to meds, he just hates mint! 

The tablets are so much easier!!


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

We used to give this in empty gel caps. Two or three caps popped down the throat and no taste at all


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

My cat was prescribed the ranitidine liquid a while ago and I didn't realise it was peppermint flavoured until I got the stuff home and opened it, or I would have refused it in the first place. 

Anyway my cat is very good and trusting when it comes to me giving him medicines, so I gave him one dose of the liquid with horrendous results - he foamed from the mouth for about 10 minutes and was very upset with me!  Never would I put him through that again !! 

I went straight back to the vet next day and got famotidine tablets, which were a doddle to get down him and more effective than the ranitidine.


----------



## LDK1 (Oct 1, 2010)

I was recently prescribed Ranatidine tablets (10mg) for my Rosie. The vet did not want to give me the syrup for exactly the reasons that are causing stress and upset for some other cats mentioned here.

I was told to give 1 tablet twice a day, though I could start with once a day and see how she got on - which is what I'm doing at the moment.

If you cannot administer what the vet has given you, then that is a valid reason to go back to the vet and say that this method is not working and suggest possible alternatives, as mentioned on this thread.

If you do get the tablets you may (or may not ) find my experience useful:

Rosie is impossible to pill and I have found the tablets very difficult to disguise in food. They may be small, but if she manages to notice the smell or taste, she will not eat. Also, they work best on an empty stomach, so they have to be crushed into a minimal amount of food if pilling is not an option.

The one food that has so far worked every time as a good disguise, is 1-2 teaspoons of sardines in spring water.

So I do this just before bedtime, plus I am now giving her an overnight feed via an autofeeder as advised by my vet. 

So far some improvement, though not good enough yet.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Esemais said:


> Ranitidine is definitely available in tablet form, they are fairly new though I believe, so your vet might not be aware yet. Mention it to her.


Ranitidine tablets have been around for yonks - trouble is, the smallest mainstream form you can get is 75mg. The average cat needs around 15-20mg, so it's an awkward dose. This is probably what the vet meant when she said it was only available in liquid form - probably just from a logistical point of view.

You can split the tablets, but the Zantac 75mg in particular are a pain as they are a silly shape. Tesco's own ranitidine is circular and a bit easier to split.

I *think* Summit Veterinary formulate a smaller ranitidine tablet now. It's worth the vet asking. I can't remember off the top of my head.

As has been mentioned several times in this thread, famotidine is often a better option for cats as it is smaller, easier to dose and readily available. Studies have shown that it is also more effective at reducing gastric acid secretion than ranitidine in cats.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Shoshannah said:


> You can split the tablets, but the Zantac 75mg in particular are a pain as they are a silly shape.


I have always wondered whether splitting Ranitidine tablets is wise, since they are coated (and coated is usually for a good reason, i.e. they stay coated until they reach the stomach, as the contents might otherwise be absorbed too soon or cause discomfort).


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Shoshannah said:


> Ranitidine tablets have been around for yonks - trouble is, the smallest mainstream form you can get is 75mg. The average cat needs around 15-20mg, so it's an awkward dose. This is probably what the vet meant when she said it was only available in liquid form - probably just from a logistical point of view.
> 
> You can split the tablets, but the Zantac 75mg in particular are a pain as they are a silly shape. Tesco's own ranitidine is circular and a bit easier to split.
> 
> ...


So glad to read this,Meeko has been on Famotidine from day one although another vet at the practice did try him with Zantac, there wasn't a snowflake in hells chance he was having anything to do with it.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> I have always wondered whether splitting Ranitidine tablets is wise, since they are coated (and coated is usually for a good reason, i.e. they stay coated until they reach the stomach, as the contents might otherwise be absorbed too soon or cause discomfort).


Good point. TBH I don't tend to use ranitidine tablets for cats because of the difficulty in dosing them.

I often split the 150mg tablets for doglets. AFAIK they are coated but it's not an enteric coating so it's not an issue. Happy to be corrected if any pharmacy bods out there who know different.


----------



## Esemais (Sep 8, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> I *think* Summit Veterinary formulate a smaller ranitidine tablet now. It's worth the vet asking. I can't remember off the top of my head.
> 
> .


That's what my cat has, and hence why I said fairly new.

I know the larger dose tablets have been around for yonks as you put it.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Shoshannah said:


> I often split the 150mg tablets for doglets. AFAIK they are coated but it's not an enteric coating so it's not an issue.)


Good stuff. Glad to know there is a diff between enteric coated. The other alternative would be liquid Ranitidine but that is not OTC as far as I know. Having both dogs and rabbits, dosage and knowledge of ranitidine is extremely useful, esp with rabbits who are prone to bloat etc. and as they have such fast metabolisms, a little knowledge of meds that are easily available OTC can mean the difference between life and death before the vet can see them.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Esemais said:


> That's what my cat has, and hence why I said fairly new.
> 
> I know the larger dose tablets have been around for yonks as you put it.


I like the word yonks.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

We had some tablets for Maisie a while ago, when we were given them to take home I saw they were Zantac.

Re: the price, you can buy them in Boots or even Tesco as ranitidine, which is cheaper than buying them as Zantac. Just thought you would want to ask the vet first. If you are hitting a brick wall (change vets!!!) 

I used to buy the Tesco ones (for me) and they were not pepperminty - might be wise to check though as they could have changed

Here are some options for Zantac https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=boots+ranitidine


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Well, the second dose got as far as his lips. His reaction was such that I despatched it into the sink and vowed not to try that with him again.

I've spoken with the vet who was unable to find an appropriately sized tablet on her stock list but asked me to enquire from Esemais for more details. ( At that point I hadn't seen all of your recent, extremely helpful replies ). I will be ringing my vet later with the details which Esemais has so kindly, and quickly, supplied. 

Thanks to everyone for your most helpful input. It is most appreciated.:thumbup1:


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I remember my vet telling me a couple of years ago when I had another cat who was on famotidine that OTC Zantac tablets were not safe for cats because of certain contents. 

However, looking at the contents list on my OH's packet of Tesco Ranitidine it states the tablets contain (in addition to ranitidine hydrochloride) microcrystalline cellulose, magnesium stearate, hypromellose & titanium dioxide.
AFAIK, those substances seem to be common contents of many tablets, so can't see why any of them would be harmful to cats


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Forester said:


> Well, the second dose got as far as his lips. His reaction was such that I despatched it into the sink and vowed not to try that with him again.


Do you have a pestle and mortar? Perhaps you could grind it into a powder, mix with water and syringe it down?

Do you have one of those Pill guns? I found they were invaluable for my cats. (You can also use a pessary inserter, like those that come with Canesten).


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

MerlinsMum said:


> Do you have a pestle and mortar? Perhaps you could grind it into a powder, mix with water and syringe it down?
> 
> Do you have one of those Pill guns? I found they were invaluable for my cats. (You can also use a pessary inserter, like those that come with Canesten).


MerlinsMum, thanks for your suggestion. It was the liquid form I was trying to syringe.

I have e-mailed details of the 10mg tablets to my vet so hope to be able to obtain some shortly. I haven't had cause to pill Dylan before but was used to giving three pills per day to my previous cat . I'm hopeful that I will manage to administer the tablets.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

MerlinsMum said:


> Do you have a pestle and mortar? Perhaps you could grind it into a powder, mix with water and syringe it down?


Or, then tip the powder and mix it up with a bit of wet food. You don't even need a pestle and mortar - either use two spoons back to back, or a pill crusher is about £4.

But yeh, that's more or less what I'd do.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

chillminx said:


> I remember my vet telling me a couple of years ago when I had another cat who was on famotidine that OTC Zantac tablets were not safe for cats because of certain contents.
> 
> However, looking at the contents list on my OH's packet of Tesco Ranitidine it states the tablets contain (in addition to ranitidine hydrochloride) microcrystalline cellulose, magnesium stearate, hypromellose & titanium dioxide.
> AFAIK, those substances seem to be common contents of many tablets, so can't see why any of them would be harmful to cats


Hmm. Not heard that one before.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

chillminx said:


> I remember my vet telling me a couple of years ago when I had another cat who was on famotidine that OTC Zantac tablets were not safe for cats because of certain contents.
> 
> However, looking at the contents list on my OH's packet of Tesco Ranitidine it states the tablets contain (in addition to ranitidine hydrochloride) microcrystalline cellulose, magnesium stearate, hypromellose & titanium dioxide.
> AFAIK, those substances seem to be common contents of many tablets, so can't see why any of them would be harmful to cats


Vets Now at the OOH service in Woking gave us Zantac, and administered the first tablet, followed by our own vet giving a follow up because I could't get her to take it. I have also heard of other vets giving it.

Some of those ingredients are fillers/anticoagulant type things used in capsules I think, so probably to keep them from breaking up or going soggy.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

chillminx said:


> I remember my vet telling me a couple of years ago when I had another cat who was on famotidine that OTC Zantac tablets were not safe for cats because of certain contents.
> 
> However, looking at the contents list on my OH's packet of Tesco Ranitidine it states the tablets contain (in addition to ranitidine hydrochloride) microcrystalline cellulose, magnesium stearate, hypromellose & titanium dioxide.
> AFAIK, those substances seem to be common contents of many tablets, so can't see why any of them would be harmful to cats


Because _*some*_ vets (and I emphasised the word some for a reason because I realise its not all and hopefully very few vets) want to sell you drugs at highly inflated prices. My vets have always offered to write a scrip up for online pharmacies or told me about OTC drugs I could use for cheaper but I have in the past used a vets that were more about profits than pets.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

My vet had prescribed the ranitidine liquid as she was unaware that it was possible to obtain the 10mg tablets. She is now trying to get the 10mg tablets for me. 

She says that she does not like prescribing tablets which need to be split.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Forester said:


> She says that she does not like prescribing tablets which need to be split.


Perhaps she can be helpful like my vet and split them for you.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

maisiecat said:


> Some of those ingredients are fillers/anticoagulant type things used in capsules I think, so probably to keep them from breaking up or going soggy.


MC - yes, they are fillers etc very often used in the manufacture of tablets, which is why I was surprised the vet should consider OTC Zantac unsafe for a cat.

All I can think is that a couple of years ago, when the vet made that comment to me, that OTC Zantac contained some additional ingredient at that time, which has since been removed.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

chillminx said:


> MC - yes, they are fillers etc very often used in the manufacture of tablets, which is why I was surprised the vet should consider OTC Zantac unsafe for a cat.
> 
> All I can think is that a couple of years ago, when the vet made that comment to me, that OTC Zantac contained some additional ingredient at that time, which has since been removed.


I have here, some of the Boots ones and some Zantac 75, both are over 2 years old, just dug them out to look. Both have an expiry date of 2015 so maybe they have changed since then. Also possible the vet was confused, my old one used to say they would check things when I asked, and they told me what they thought the next day or so, this was only with things they didn't often use, or were unfamiliar with I must add, not very often.

Actually on reflection, it was about 4 years ago that Maisie was given the Zantac, she was vomiting on a Bank Holiday weekend and had to go to the OOH vet, the locum vet was from the cat only vet in Oxford, possibly a trainee or similar.

Edited, forgot to say, just so you can see what was in them then, in case they have changed since.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

My vet just rang to say that Dylan's ranitidine tablets have arrived, I will be collecting them in the morning.


----------



## Helrose (Jun 1, 2015)

Little Zooey said:


> We used to give this in empty gel caps. Two or three caps popped down the throat and no taste at all


Hi New to this forum. My cat has just been prescribed the Ranitidine Syrup. Foamy mouth and he threw up his dinner.
Where can I get the empty gel capsules?
My vet thought a bit of Ribena might help. I thought of giving him some Blackcurrant jam as well. However, all this will rot his teeth. He has been taking Lactulose for months but this doensn't work anymore. 
Thanks Helen - Liverpool UK.


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

Helrose said:


> Hi New to this forum. My cat has just been prescribed the Ranitidine Syrup. Foamy mouth and he threw up his dinner.
> Where can I get the empty gel capsules?
> My vet thought a bit of Ribena might help. I thought of giving him some Blackcurrant jam as well. However, all this will rot his teeth. He has been taking Lactulose for months but this doensn't work anymore.
> Thanks Helen - Liverpool UK.


You can buy the empty gel caps from Amazon. From memory the largest ones are the zero and 1, with the smallest being 5. I'm currently using number 5 to pill one of our ferrets as I have to split a Hepatosyl capsule into 8 doses. Number 3 should be absolutely fine for a cat. I can't recall how many I had to use for Wiggy... maybe three, but it's better than throwing up. You do have to get them filled and down the cat within a few minutes though, or you get soggy capsules


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Helrose said:


> Hi New to this forum. My cat has just been prescribed the Ranitidine Syrup. Foamy mouth and he threw up his dinner.
> Where can I get the empty gel capsules?
> My vet thought a bit of Ribena might help. I thought of giving him some Blackcurrant jam as well. However, all this will rot his teeth. He has been taking Lactulose for months but this doensn't work anymore.
> Thanks Helen - Liverpool UK.


Hi Helen welcome to the forum,sorry to read that your poor cat has been prescribed Ranitidine Strup it really is the work of the devil that stuff.
I got some gel caps from my vet,not for use with the syrup though.
I would think that they would also be available from a chemist but their policy on selling for use with animals might be a problem.
If you can wait they can be ordered on line...http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&...qmt=e&hvbmt=be&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_580p245syw_e
Good luck hope your cat is feeling better soon


----------



## Helrose (Jun 1, 2015)

Little Zooey said:


> You can buy the empty gel caps from Amazon. From memory the largest ones are the zero and 1, with the smallest being 5. I'm currently using number 5 to pill one of our ferrets as I have to split a Hepatosyl capsule into 8 doses. Number 3 should be absolutely fine for a cat. I can't recall how many I had to use for Wiggy... maybe three, but it's better than throwing up. You do have to get them filled and down the cat within a few minutes though, or you get soggy capsules


Thank you so much for your advice. It's very hard when Vets prescribe the human version of these medications. 
Will try the capsules.


----------



## Helrose (Jun 1, 2015)

buffie said:


> Hi Helen welcome to the forum,sorry to read that your poor cat has been prescribed Ranitidine Strup it really is the work of the devil that stuff.
> I got some gel caps from my vet,not for use with the syrup though.
> I would think that they would also be available from a chemist but their policy on selling for use with animals might be a problem.
> If you can wait they can be ordered on line...http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&...qmt=e&hvbmt=be&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_580p245syw_e
> Good luck hope your cat is feeling better soon


Thank you for advice. Yes, very difficult to give this syrup. Will try the Amazon link.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Ranitidine is available in tablet form, as is famotidine (a related drug) - maybe ask your vet about these.

I doubt disguising the syrup in sugary things such as jam will help, since cats aren't overly fond of sugary tastes as a rule.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

When my 15 year old boy was recently diagnosed with CRF, my vet said he would have to take an antacid if his BUN went over 20. On the first blood test it was 19.5. I said I would not be prepared to give him Zantac liquid under any circumstances because another of my old cats had one dose and I said never again. Both of them have been on medication for years and are so obliging but I was not prepared to risk our relationship. My girl had Zantac injections but that was a short term measure whereas my boy would have to take them every day. At the moment he has Omeprazole if he is sick (he has chronic pancreatitis diagnosed nearly 3 years ago.) When I asked about Summit Veterinary, my vet looked up the smallest tablet which was 10 mg I think. He said that would do but each one would cost 60p. As it turns out his BUN on his second blood test had gone down to around 16, so he is staying with the Omeprazole when necessary for now. My vet attributes the slight improvement in the urea to the fact I have increased his sub-cut fluids to every other day.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

QOTN said:


> When I asked about Summit Veterinary, my vet looked up the smallest tablet which was 10 mg I think. He said that would do but each one would cost 60p. .


I have just, i e within the last hour, paid £ 14 .40 for 30 x 10mg ranitidine tablets compounded by Summit Veterinary.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Forester said:


> I have just, i e within the last hour, paid £ 14 .40 for 30 x 10mg ranitidine tablets compounded by Summit Veterinary.


Lucky you to have a a vet practice with more reasonable prices! When our vets were taken over some of the drugs went up 70% in price. Now I think about it the 60p might even have been with my substantial discount.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

QOTN said:


> Lucky you to have a a vet practice with more reasonable prices! When our vets were taken over some of the drugs went up 70% in price. Now I think about it the 60p might even have been with my substantial discount.


I'm sorry to hear that you are being charged more than I pay. Maybe they are charging you more to cover extra administration costs as they have to be ordered directly from Summit.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Forester said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you are being charged more than I pay. Maybe they are charging you more to cover extra administration costs as they have to be ordered directly from Summit.


Fortunately I am not using the Zantac at the moment just Fortekor, Ipakitine, fluids and the occasional Omeprazole but I think that last drug is quite expensive especially when I waste two thirds of the capsule while trying to divide it. At least I don't use that every day. Whatever happens, my boy has the meds. he needs. My cats tend to be reasonably healthy until old age and I expect them to cost me money then. I have a 16 year old on Vetergesic but thank goodness the other 9 are having no treatment at the moment!


----------



## Helrose (Jun 1, 2015)

Shoshannah said:


> Ranitidine is available in tablet form, as is famotidine (a related drug) - maybe ask your vet about these.
> 
> I doubt disguising the syrup in sugary things such as jam will help, since cats aren't overly fond of sugary tastes as a rule.


Sorry for delay in reply.
Yes, you are correct the jam didn't work as the liquid was peppermint flavour anyway!

My vet has given me the tablets now. A quarter of a pill twice a day. Much easier to administer.
Nothing much happening re his number 2s. He had to have another enema on Thursday. 
He has Idiopathic Megacolon.

Thanks. Helen


----------

